# Surf Trout



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Bitter sweet post. My wife bought me GoPro Hero 5. Took it out for first time mounted to my cap. Big wave that was larger than all other waves knocked my cap off and my brand new GoPro is swimming in the gulf now. ??????. Caught a couple fish early on tops then it got slow. Grinded with mirrodine. Picked up a few more. My buddy's stringer broke so back to 0 fish. I saw some birds working but my buddy didn't wanna leave so I went after em alone. Big blowups so I started to tie on a topwater. Wave hit me and one of the hooks dug into my ring finger. I'm alone with no pliers or anything to assist with removal. I just sat and watched the blowups for 30 mins. Then I went back to where my buddy was. I knew we would have to use the line trick. After 2 hours of contemplation and watching YouTube videos I finally let him do it. Worked like s charm. Now it's time to fish again. Hook incident occurred at 7:30. Back fishing at 10. Found more birds but only lasyfish on top. Solid trout hitting plastics worked fast. Ended up with 16 or 17. Most were 18"+. Tomorrow will be perfect. Water was dirty all day but now it's green to the beach.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Which beach?


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Ditto


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very Nice!! clean that hole really good. Vibrio in beach water too.


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Surfside. Thanks on that's tip to clean.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

that report is the sweetest music i've heard all day.....except the hooked finger part. i hope i can sleep tonite. dawn patrol babeeee!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice report. We are headed off tomorrow for the endangered snapper, as I'm sure are 1000 other boats.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

jpayne said:


> Bitter sweet post. My wife bought me GoPro Hero 5. Took it out for first time mounted to my cap. Big wave that was larger than all other waves knocked my cap off and my brand new GoPro is swimming in the gulf now. ??????. Caught a couple fish early on tops then it got slow. Grinded with mirrodine. Picked up a few more. My buddy's stringer broke so back to 0 fish. I saw some birds working but my buddy didn't wanna leave so I went after em alone. Big blowups so I started to tie on a topwater. Wave hit me and one of the hooks dug into my ring finger. I'm alone with no pliers or anything to assist with removal. I just sat and watched the blowups for 30 mins. Then I went back to where my buddy was. I knew we would have to use the line trick. After 2 hours of contemplation and watching YouTube videos I finally let him do it. Worked like s charm. Now it's time to fish again. Hook incident occurred at 7:30. Back fishing at 10. Found more birds but only lasyfish on top. Solid trout hitting plastics worked fast. Ended up with 16 or 17. Most were 18"+. Tomorrow will be perfect. Water was dirty all day but now it's green to the beach.


No offence but 3 of us got our butts handed to us this morning in Surfside and there is no Green water anywhere near the beach.

And between 10 folks we could see not one caught any amount of fish.

Not buy this one...

John


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

jtburf said:


> No offence but 3 of us got our butts handed to us this morning in Surfside and there is no Green water anywhere near the beach.
> 
> And between 10 folks we could see not one caught any amount of fish.
> 
> ...


What time did you all call it quits? Could be a mid-day bite cause of the full moon.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Not surprised in slow early bite......We're in a mid-day pattern due to the moon phase









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Fake news?

My fingers hurting typing this...

Wind looks good but not convinced...wait SW wind...holding for now..


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I was down in west beach yesterday and water was muddy and rough. Not fishy in the least


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

ddakota said:


> Not surprised in slow early bite......We're in a mid-day pattern due to the moon phase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I wanted to sleep in...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm going to the beach

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Lol. Y'all can talk about it. I'll be in the water first thing. Water was dirty all morning. Cleared up starting at noon. Late morning bite around 11-12 was excellent.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will be in the first gut early working that high tide and full moon

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Waiting to get a update from all who fished the surf this morning ðŸ˜€

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

I posted my report.


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

jpayne said:


> I posted my report.


I commented on it. Excellent report.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the report jpayne. Keep them coming.
Sorry about your hook in the finger and lost gopro.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Way to get on em buddy!!


----------

